# Medium nuc & hive traps



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm considering ditching the deep brood box on the bottom and going fully mediums. This would mean using medium nuc for splits and hive traps. Anyone have good results with using mediums?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

There are distinct advatages to having all your equipment the same size. My understanding is that mediums work fine for nucs except that you have to manage them more carefully because they will build and fill the box rapidly and are prone to early swarming if the bees run out of space.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I just use ten frame mediums for splits and don't mess with nucs. Eight medium frames is the same as a 5 frame deep nuc. If you want to use them as traps, stack two on top of each other to get the trap big enough.

I make my stuff and so what I normally do is make a deep for the trap and watch where I put the nails or screws so I can cut it down to a medium and use on a hive later.

Your deeps that you are going to ditch are perfect size to use as traps. Put medium frames in them and it will be easy to transfer the swarm you might catch to your hives. 
Good luck
gww


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

I make up a lot of 5 frame medium nucs. I double these up as they grow (some times with a double frame internal feeder in the top box). Before sale I break them down to a 10 frame single. The nucs grow really quickly and I often end up with triples trying to stay in front of swarms. 

One advantage is you can use all the dry honey comb that was stored overwinter with this size - so you have an abundant source of comb. 

That said, medium boxes (10 frame singles) throw swarms really easily. Newbees plop a brand new empty on top -- and the bees don't move up into the empty space and good-bye bees. The narrow medium frames mean the queen runs out of brood space really easily. She can outlay a frame in a single day in the peak spring season. They really are too small =---don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I can attest to the swarming however for myself, I am committed and hope to get that figured out a bit better. I did build a bunch of nucs but have never used then yet except to stack three for a trap and I hate that due to being harder to handle then a more square box. Top heavy when reaching above my head.
Good luck
gww


----------



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes you can use mediums. I have been doing this for two years know with good results. Just do what you would if they were deep nucs. I have gone up to four boxes before moving into 8 frame equipment. If your trying to sell them treat again just like a deep, 5 frames for $$$ if you wont extra frames charge $5-$8 per extra frame. Give them the queen and treat the other boxes as a walk a way split.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Is the swarming more a nuclear issue or a production hive issue. How much more pronounced is it with mediums compared to deeps?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I run all mediums. If I were making a swarm trap from scratch I would make it out of one by 12s (11 1/4" deep) and put medium frames in it or make an extra deep box out of plywood. The idea is to get the swarm into a regular box before they start drawn on the bottoms of the frames. 
Usually, though, I use old deep boxes that I no longer use in my operation for swarm traps or I use two eight frame mediums put together to make a swarm trap.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

MB are you using deep nucs with medium frames?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

I catch swarms in 
1) single 8 or 10 frame deeps
2) 5 frame deep nucs stacked 2 high or a deep + medium nuc stacked
3. triple 5 frame mediums

In the double and triple cases, I only have frames in the top box (the boxes below are completely empty). The swarm will move up to the frames, and you will observe the occupancy before they build into the empty space. A wood sticker run across the outside of the box and drywall screwed will hold the double assembly together. The sticker cut long can be used as a hanger as well.

I have many 5 frame mediums scattered about, but almost never catch a swarm in one, and do not want to (as Africanized bees like these small cavities).

I often run only 4 frames in the 5 frame boxes, and jack the frames on a slight diagonal -- this hold the frames in place and keeps them from sliding. One old drawn brood frame per box, with other frames open or new foundation. You will be free of wax moth for months with only a single old brood frame, instead of multiple combs touching each other.

My nucs have bore hole entrances (rather than bottom slots) -- I don't think this matters for catching swarms however. 

In my region, feral swarms are absolute garbage -- pissy, mean bees that are mite-ridden diseased dinks --- if you want to keep these monsters good riddance to me. I requeen swarms for my main yards. I introduce some of the wild bees to an experimental "treatment free" yard I have maintained for two decades -- these "feral" bees are the most susceptible to mites of all the TF introductions I make. Avoid the "hype" about feral bees, they are just back-crossed mutts.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

JWC, it sounds like you may be an example of how different beekeeping can be from one microclimate region to another. I am hoping I can catch a swarm from another beek. Muhaha. I think there is someone near my mother's house. I don't know if any are close enough to me, but any swarms that get free from me need caught and used.
How much of a difference do u all see when using two mediums instead of a deep as the brood chamber?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Jadeguppy, this is a link to the swarm trap plans I use. They hold six frames and you can use deeps or mediums in them. The swarm I caught last year was in a flower pot style trap and had to be cut out. I made these too late to catch anything. I have seven of these and nine of the double flower pots. Everything goes out in early March.


http://horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/swarm-trap-free-plans.shtml


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>MB are you using deep nucs with medium frames?

Sometimes. Sometimes ten frame deep boxes with medium frames.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I also run all mediums. For traps, been very successful attaching a 4 inch tray underneath an 8 frame medium box. Entrance hole placed in the tray.









PAHunter62


----------

